# Ascot dress code...



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/7459465.stm

_*Female racegoers have been reminded of the definition of "formal day dress" at the annual Royal Ascot race meeting.* _
_Following confusion last year, the Royal Enclosure at the Berkshire race course has reissued its strict admittance policy. __Off the shoulder, halter neck, spaghetti straps, straps of less than 1in (2.5cm) and miniskirts are "unsuitable", as are streaky fake tans. _

In other words, try not to dress like a "chav"..:devil:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Or footballers' WAGs. The lady on the right with her friends, is Alex Curran, wife of Steven Gerrard of Liverpool FC and England.












And no denim jeans! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Racing "fashion" at Aintree, Liverpool


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Colleen McLoughlin, wife of Wayne Rooney of Manchester United and England, at Aintree (on right in the photo on the left).










More Aintree "fashion"


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Colleen and Alex again.



















More Aintree fashion.




























And Grandma came too.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

*Manners and etiquette*


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Not very good looking, eh.


----------



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Pictures really do tell the story BoB!

A female friend of mine was at a "black tie" awards do in Liverpool about a year ago (properly attired in long dress), nominally to do with the property developing industry...it was inundated with "WAGS" (including Ms Curran, presumably because of the media coverage)

Friends comment, "looked like a Vegas stripper convention..." and she wasn't smiling. 

What gets me is that what would be sort of appropriate in a clubbing environment automatically gets transposed into "this is what I'll wear all the time, regardless" 
Is it ignorance or basic lack of intelligence?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Infrasonic said:


> Is it ignorance or basic lack of intelligence?


Both!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

The Telegraph has some telling Ascot faux pas. It worth clicking to get to the young lady who went "commando". https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2124535/Royal-Ascot-fashion-faux-pas.html


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I was first introduced to the Ascot races.....*

by Rex Harrison and Audrey Hepburn in the film 'My Fair Lady'. I had never heard of them before the 60's something film, but as an American I am very interested in this British event. So after reading the posts here on appropriate ladies' dress, I googled Ascot 
Races to see what else I could find. What I did find was some London Club having an outing to the Races. There was a picture of 20 ladies, all appropriatly dressed for the Ascot in dresses,heels, hats, and hose. They all seemed to meet the ridgid dress code posted here.
Upon a closer look, they all proved to be transvestites out for a day at the races. My philosophy on this is live and let live, but I wodered what some of our English members think of this, and especially about how these psuedo ladies are teaching the real English lassies how to dress.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid to ask, but if the women look like this... 
What in blazes are the *men* wearing???:icon_pale:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Grayson said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but if the women look like this...
> What in blazes are the *men* wearing???:icon_pale:


I'm not so sure a few of those "women" are really men. EEEEK!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I have two questions 
1. Why are they drinking Fosters? Do they have something against Australians?
2. What is it with the English and women's breasts or is it English women's inability to park them correctly.
If didn't know better i would think these shots are from a remake of a Carry On movie.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

ajo said:


> Why are they drinking Fosters? Do they have something against Australians?


Nobody here watches Neighbours, or drinks Fosters - these are made for export and consumption by English chavs.


----------



## cdelam (Jun 11, 2008)

*Undone vest buttons*



Bishop of Briggs said:


> The Telegraph has some telling Ascot faux pas. It worth clicking to get to the young lady who went "commando". https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2124535/Royal-Ascot-fashion-faux-pas.html


Looked over the above link, and spotted the gentleman in the top hat and gray vest. I did notice the last vest button was undone, which is suppose to be proper, from what I have read.

However, I have found that most of the American vests I have seem to be a bit "short", and that leaving this last button undone, leaves an opening where my shirt is visible. Isn't the vest suppose to overlap the top-most portion of the trousers, covering the shirt?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

cdelam said:


> ...However, I have found that most of the American vests I have seem to be a bit "short", and that leaving this last button undone, leaves an opening where my shirt is visible. Isn't the vest suppose to overlap the top-most portion of the trousers, covering the shirt?


That is correct. The points are supposed to extend at least two inches past the waistband. The waistband and shirt are not supposed to show. The vest is worn with high-rise trousers and suspenders. That way, the trousers stay at the proper height and no belt is needed -- it would cause a bulge under the vest, anyway...


----------



## cdelam (Jun 11, 2008)

*Sartorial Intolerance*



Infrasonic said:


> Pictures really do tell the story BoB!
> 
> A female friend of mine was at a "black tie" awards do in Liverpool about a year ago (properly attired in long dress), nominally to do with the property developing industry...it was inundated with "WAGS" (including Ms Curran, presumably because of the media coverage)
> 
> ...


At the risk of sounding intolerant, I will make the statement that "clubbing" outfits has NO PLACE outside of a club. Period. End of story.

However, I will say (..with some degree of bigotry...) that vintage Victorian/Edwardian clothing is in fact a VERY GOOD choice for attending goth night at the local club.

I'm part of a small group that makes it a point to attend our favorite goth club attired in homburgs and top hats. My lady friend enjoys wearing her black Victorian gown, complete with large hat and gloves.

Now...if I can just convince her to pour her drink out of the can, and into a glass, then I can claim some small portion of a victory.


----------



## cdelam (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bottom buttons, vests and trousers*



Orsini said:


> That is correct. The points are supposed to extend at least two inches past the waistband. The waistband and shirt are not supposed to show. The vest is worn with high-rise trousers and suspenders. That way, the trousers stay at the proper height and no belt is needed -- it would cause a bulge under the vest, anyway...


OK...I think I see my problem. I do have braces, which have replaced my belt. However, the problem seems to be the trousers - they are the run-of-the-mill type that are perhaps not "high" or tall enough, to allow the vest to cover the waist band, with the last button undone.

Although I do admit, that I prefer the last button to be buttoned, as I work around printer equipment at a Xerox printer test facility, and I want my good vest to keep clear of the printing equipment I work with.

(...yes, it would be far more practical to wear the same t-shirt and denim jeans everyone else wears...but I'm far too much of a rebel to let that happen...)


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Grayson said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but if the women look like this...
> What in blazes are the *men* wearing???:icon_pale:


Some of the men really do look good:

Compare this to the Royal Ascot in 1920 and 1926:


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

cdelam said:


> However, I will say (..with some degree of bigotry...) that vintage Victorian/Edwardian clothing is in fact a VERY GOOD choice for attending goth night at the local club.


It's good to see Goths dress like this these days:


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is another article lamenting the decline in standards at the Royal Ascot races:

Then:










Now:


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

It makes one weep to see so many people who can't afford a full length mirror.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Years ago my wife and I were in London and discovered that Ascot was on going. We put on our best clothes, me a blue sportcoat and gray pants and my wife a pants suit and went to the races. 

We looked out of place but sure had a good time.


----------



## cdelam (Jun 11, 2008)

*Top Hats*



Sator said:


> Some of the men really do look good:


The top-most picture shows a number of gentlemen wearing the lighter gray top hats, rather than the standard black. Is this the "norm" for formal day wear? I do admit I like the look.

Also, no one wearing a homburg?


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Why are so many of the women trying to dress like whores?

Are they trying to save on Viagra costs? Because I have news for them- it isn't working. I need some Viagra after looking at those stuffed sausages. There is nothing sexy about the flesh oozing from small clothes made for common hookers. And I accept that I might be alone in that reaction, dammit.

PS- why does one woman have Joe Tradley's avatar as a handbag? I find that suspicious.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

cdelam said:


> The top-most picture shows a number of gentlemen wearing the lighter gray top hats, rather than the standard black. Is this the "norm" for formal day wear? I do admit I like the look.
> 
> Also, no one wearing a homburg?


Sorry, no homburg for this event. That gray topper is regulation for Ascot. Looks good, doesn't it?


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

From _the Blue Book of Etiquette for Men_, 1905:

_A high hat must not be worn with a tailless coat of any description. With swallow-tails, the tile or crush hat [ie collapsible top hat] is imperative; the latter is en regle for extra formal affairs, such as the opera, balls etc. Neither is permissible in combination with a dinner coat_​
Likewise, a soft crowned hat such a Homburg is equally incorrect with a tail coat. A top hat is the only correct hat with a tail coat, whether that be a morning coat, or a dress coat (or for that matter the frock coat).


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Sorry, no homburg for this event. That gray topper is regulation for Ascot. Looks good, doesn't it?


I thought the fur felt grey was the result of a lack of availablity of proper black beaver skin toppers. i do not beleive grey is "regulated".


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Preu Pummel said:


> Why are so many of the women trying to dress like whores?


Those are pictures from Aintree, Liverpool.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Preu Pummel said:


> I need some Viagra after looking at those stuffed sausages.


"Stuffed sausages"...well played. LOL:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

culverwood said:


> Those are pictures from Aintree, Liverpool.


On Grand National day, the world's top National Hunt race. The people of Liverpool treat that meetings as their equivalent of Royal Ascot. :icon_pale:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

David V said:


> I thought the fur felt grey was the result of a lack of availablity of proper black beaver skin toppers. i do not beleive grey is "regulated".


The website say black or gray () so it looks like you got me....


----------



## Topper (May 5, 2007)

Homburg is not considered part of "Morning Dress" for formal wear.


Ascot is traditionally Grey (Grey Silk plush is the ultimate hat to wear), otherwise grey flet is fine. Though in the absence of grey slik, then black silk has become standard.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Topper said:


> Homburg is not considered part of "Morning Dress" for formal wear.
> 
> Ascot is traditionally Grey (Grey Silk plush is the ultimate hat to wear), otherwise grey flet is fine. Though in the absence of grey slik, then black silk has become standard.


So a black silk top hat is actually a very practical purchase because it can be worn to other day formal events, and not just to Ascot.

I am honing my argument so that I can propose a purchase to the Ways and Means Committee. Think she will buy it?


----------



## Topper (May 5, 2007)

Pulledpork said:


> So a black silk top hat is actually a very practical purchase because it can be worn to other day formal events, and not just to Ascot.
> 
> I am honing my argument so that I can propose a purchase to the Ways and Means Committee. Think she will buy it?


Yes, today black silk is acceptable anytime. Many years ago, people used to lock their "grey" silk hats away so they wouldn't be tempted to used them unless it was for Royal Ascot.

Nowdays grey felt is also _accpetable_ at other events... but given the ability ( e.g. if you have a few top hats like me :icon_smile_big: I am wearing a different one each day for Royal Ascot) Then black is typically best for events such as Garden parties and Trooping the Colour. But you can wear grey if that is all you have.

Again there is no "rule" preventing any colour wear in relation with hats, mearly people views confirming with tradition and (or) fashion.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Pulledpork said:


> So a black silk top hat is actually a very practical purchase because it can be worn to other day formal events, and not just to Ascot.
> 
> I am honing my argument so that I can propose a purchase to the Ways and Means Committee. Think she will buy it?


Let us know if it works. My own CFO is aware of my ultimate goal to own one but has yet to OK the expenditure.
Last year I actually had a pristine beaver topper on my head. Came with a leather storage case and was only $150. And it fit!!


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I purchased a Christy's top hat from Topper (Ascot Top Hats) about two years ago. It's a wonderful hat, made of black polished mesuline (sp?).

I served as master of my masonic lodge. In Pennsylvania, officers of lodges wear tails, and the master also wears a top hat. Every lodge hall in Pennsylvania has a closet full of old, beat up top hats. I decided that I deserved a nicer one. It wasn't cheap, but we'll take good care of it, and it will last a long time. The person who followed me as master has a smaller head, so we purchased a second one for him. Eventually, we'll have hats in all sizes, and we'll be all set.


----------



## Topper (May 5, 2007)

Thank you Aaron. 

Melusine - It's a long hair fur felt, that is brush and with the Christys' topper polished to give the outward appearance of a silk hat. 

It is always nice to hear traditions been kept alive :icon_smile:


----------

